# Implantation bleeding at 3/4dpo is it possible!??



## ROSSLOUN

Hi girls,

Looking for a bit of advice and would love to hear your experiences.

I am on CD21 of a usually 29 day cycle. I am pretty sure I ovulated on CD16/17 as I got a positive OPK. We bd'd pretty much every day for about 5 days around that time. 

yesterday CD20 ( 3/4dpo) I noticed a couple of bright red blood spots and when I wiped there was pink/light brown coloured CM. There was not enough for a pad at all, I checked putting Toilet paper up (TMI!!) and there was more blood there. It wasn't heavy at all but definately there when I wiped. Very slight feeling in my lower stomach but wouldn't say sore or anything.

today CD21 (4/5 dpo) there is still some bleeding there. when I wipe it is pink/light brown and quite watery, 1 bright red spot on toilet paper too this after noon. Its much lighter than yesterday and appears to be going away. Checked by putting toilet paper up there again and its light brown / pink CM. Again a feeling in my lower stomach but nothing sore..

Anyway I know that Implantation bleeding usually occours about 6 - 10 dpo so it sounds way to early...BUT is it possible to get it at 3/4dpo?? I have never had bleeding like this before, AF isn't due for another 8 days!! 

Maybe it is just wishful thinking...

thanks girls xxx


----------



## angel75

i too had this the past couple of months and did a lot of research into and it does sound like implantation bleeding but unfortunately both months i came on my period. very wierd though as i'd never had it before. Saying that when i did my research and wrote on here a few girls had written that it was implantation bleeding and that indeed they became pregnant. Probably not much help at all with what i've written but good luck and let me know how you get on chick x


----------



## WannaB

Hi ROSSLOUN, what day in your cycle did you get the +opk?


----------



## ROSSLOUN

Thanks for the replies.

I got the positive OPK on Tue and Wed, CD16 & 17 had cramps mainly on CD16. When i tested on Thurs, CD18 it was neg so I take it I ovulated then?

So now I am CD21, had light bleeding yesterday and today it was red, pink and brown in colour at different points. It has now just about stopped it is only there when i have checked by putting toilet paper up (TMI!!!). I am really bloated and have a feeling in my lower stomach, its not painful tho just feels strange kind of like AF is coming but is way too early ( not due af till about 23rd Nov)...

I wonder what it is!? Its VERY unusual for me... 

xx


----------



## WannaB

No you can ovulate 12-48 hours after the +opks, so if it was + on cd16/17 then its 12-48 hours after that. I would say you Od or about to O now with the spotting, and its actually O spotting that you are experiencing, most probably cd20.


----------



## cloud9

I'm in a similar situation i got a positive o result, o was late (28 days after first day of last period) i've done 2 hpt's now and both come back negative - i know its too early! but i had spotting on 1day only (would've been around 4-5 dpo?) it was a very tiny amount and just the day before this i had some cramping almost like stabbing pains really low down in the middle-left. Since then no more spotting just a few pains like tightening in the middle of my stomach and a few stabbing pains lower down i feel quite gassy but nothing comes up. could this be pregnancy or ovulation pains im getting?


----------



## ROSSLOUN

Hi thanks for replying.

How many dpo are you just now? How long is your cycles?

What you are getting is VERY similar to me. 

I realise that the bleeding I got may have been from Ovulation but I got my positive OPK at CD16 and got the bleeding at CD20 and CD21. Also I checked and it looks like ovulation bleeding usually happens before ovulation? 

Only other thing I notice today is twinges in my stomach/ lower side and back. Also every time i have went to the toilet the last 2 days i've noticed my pee smells a lot!! Maybe i'm just looking for things now! ...

Can others help? does ov bleeding occour before or after Ovulation. Could I get Ov bleeding 4/5 days AFTER a positive OPK?

thanks x


----------



## cloud9

ROSSLOUN said:


> Hi thanks for replying.
> 
> How many dpo are you just now? How long is your cycles?
> 
> What you are getting is VERY similar to me.
> 
> I realise that the bleeding I got may have been from Ovulation but I got my positive OPK at CD16 and got the bleeding at CD20 and CD21. Also I checked and it looks like ovulation bleeding usually happens before ovulation?
> 
> Only other thing I notice today is twinges in my stomach/ lower side and back. Also every time i have went to the toilet the last 2 days i've noticed my pee smells a lot!! Maybe i'm just looking for things now! ...
> 
> Can others help? does ov bleeding occour before or after Ovulation. Could I get Ov bleeding 4/5 days AFTER a positive OPK?
> 
> thanks x


my cycle seems to be irregular AF was last seen on 17th October and ovulation for me happened on day 25 - i took 3 ovulation tests 3 days in a row and the test line got darker and darker each time! so i definately know i ovulated. i still haven't had any more bleeding but alot of twinges in my stomach and lower side and a constant butterfly feeling AND i have noticed a slight change in the colour (and smell since you mentioned it!) of my pee! but it could be down to the fact i've changed my diet recently. i'm like you i hope im not just thinking of things.... i took another hpt and got another negative :( - my period is now 5 days late im on day 33 of my cycle - this is really unusual! but why all the negatives! i've tried clearblue, first reposnse - tescos own!!!! and nothing. i think i'm going to wait it out til monday and if theres is still no show of AF i will take another test. how are you getting on? any joy? i hope its good news for the both of us :)


----------



## magicvw

Hi there - you can get spotting and pain from ov before during and after the event (helpfully - NOT!!!). OPK's predict ov anywhere from 12-48 hours. It could be ov bleeding.

However, with the other symptoms, I would go get yourself checked, You might have a urinary tract infection. 

:hugs:


----------



## cloud9

magicvw said:


> Hi there - you can get spotting and pain from ov before during and after the event (helpfully - NOT!!!). OPK's predict ov anywhere from 12-48 hours. It could be ov bleeding.
> 
> However, with the other symptoms, I would go get yourself checked, You might have a urinary tract infection.
> 
> :hugs:

i heard about ovulation spotting i never usually spot mid cycle but this is a funny one since im so late and no sign of AF, i have had slight pains as i mentioned but different to pms pains i've recently stopped taking birth control (obv ttc!) and have had 1 "regular" cycle since this is the only one that has been out of sync so i dont understand. i was only on birth control for 3 months before deciding with my partner that we'd like to try for a baby. also i had a full sexual health check beforehand i usually do this every year and the results came back a few weeks ago and everything was ok so i know it's not infection related like i say my change in diet could be the cause of the change in colour and funny smells lol!
i've heard of ovulation bleeding but would the symptoms continue on for 6 days after?! i just have a very funny feeling in my stomach!

........all this waiting is so annoying! :baby:


----------



## magicvw

Well no, ov bleeding would not normally last 6 days.

The more you write the more I think it could be a urinary tract infection. That's not a sexual health infection so I doubt they tested for it, and anyway you can get one at any time so even if you were tested negative yesterday, you could have one today!

You say you;re checking cm with loo paper up there? I would advise not doing that as it can shed and leave little microscopic bits which could get infected. Much better to wash your hand and insert a finger, then wipe what you find on a piece of white loo roll to inspect the colour. If it's a urinary thing, the pink will be when you wipe after a pee, but not in your cm. If your finger shows coloured cm, then I guess you could rule it out.

If it is definitely cm that is tinged, then you would still benefit from seeing your doc. I personally suffered from pink/brown cm from 5dpo constantly for years. (FX it's gone away!) My doctor initially put it down to low progesterone, which he reckoned was preventing me from conceiving (I'd been trying 17 months at that point), but my levels were checked and were ok. I got my bfp a few days later, so we didn't persue it any further. However, I know a lot of ladies on here with a similar symptom who have discovered it's the result of fibroids, or polyps or endo.

I really really don't want to worry you unduly. That's why I think you're best course of action is to see your GP. 6 days of bleeding from 3dpo is not normal and should definitely be investigated.

:hug:


----------



## cloud9

magicvw said:


> Well no, ov bleeding would not normally last 6 days.
> 
> The more you write the more I think it could be a urinary tract infection. That's not a sexual health infection so I doubt they tested for it, and anyway you can get one at any time so even if you were tested negative yesterday, you could have one today!
> 
> You say you;re checking cm with loo paper up there? I would advise not doing that as it can shed and leave little microscopic bits which could get infected. Much better to wash your hand and insert a finger, then wipe what you find on a piece of white loo roll to inspect the colour. If it's a urinary thing, the pink will be when you wipe after a pee, but not in your cm. If your finger shows coloured cm, then I guess you could rule it out.
> 
> If it is definitely cm that is tinged, then you would still benefit from seeing your doc. I personally suffered from pink/brown cm from 5dpo constantly for years. (FX it's gone away!) My doctor initially put it down to low progesterone, which he reckoned was preventing me from conceiving (I'd been trying 17 months at that point), but my levels were checked and were ok. I got my bfp a few days later, so we didn't persue it any further. However, I know a lot of ladies on here with a similar symptom who have discovered it's the result of fibroids, or polyps or endo.
> 
> I really really don't want to worry you unduly. That's why I think you're best course of action is to see your GP. 6 days of bleeding from 3dpo is not normal and should definitely be investigated.
> 
> :hug:

no i dont think i explained that well in my last post! i have not had 6 days of bleeding it was just the one day only and on 4-5 dpo. nothing since just little twinges in my stomach and lower side, bit of a sore back etc .. i really dont think i have a urinary tract infection as weeing feels normal! but you're right theres no harm in going to get checked again anyway! 
i know my levels etc are all ok, i've been pregnant recently before it ended at 14 weeks on 29th september. since then ive had alot of check ups for infections etc since they check for all kinds of infections including urinary infections because they can be quite common after the procedure i had.
im not sure where you read me putting loo paper up in there to check cm! im not in the habit yet of checking cm and if i did i wouldn't do it that way anyway :) 
im a bit confused though the bleeding i had last week could've been ovulation bleeding so if thats the case i would now be 5 dpo and not 9dpo when i wiped the last time i went to the loo there was a little brownish/pink mucusy discharge (tmi!) feeling like AF might show up but i'm being hopeful and praying its actually implantation bleeding. been crying all day and when i showered this morning i nearly jumped out from the pain of the water hitting my bbs!! i hope its not the dreaded witch!


----------



## magicvw

Sorry hun! In your first post you put:
_There was not enough for a pad at all, I checked putting Toilet paper up (TMI!!)_ and that's how I understood it!

and I thought this:
_i've heard of ovulation bleeding but would the symptoms continue on for 6 days after?_ meant that you were still bleeding!? :wacko:

I dunno hun. I am going to bed - it's all got too confusing for me!!

Good luck!

:hugs:


----------



## ROSSLOUN

Hi girls,

just an update with me after my previous post, I think the bleeding I had at the time must have been slight bleeding after ovulation. 

I am now about 8dpo and am having symptoms....

Constant full feeling in lower stomach, slight cramping feels like pressure under my belly button in the middle? 

Indigestion/ slight heart burn (never get this) after eating mainly. 

A stuffy nose on and off, blew my nose earlier and it was bleeding a little. 

I've been getting a stitch like pain on my left side under my rib cage all day. 

Then tonight went to the toilet and when I wiped I had a lot of CM tinged with pink??

Af is due on Tuesday, 4 days to go and we'll see what happens!! 

Any thoughts? what are your symptoms??!!


----------



## wz585

rossloun you are pretty much exactly the same as me then!!!!!!!!!!! i have had all of the same symptoms as you except the bloody nose and been getting brown discharge when i wipe since 5dpo im 7dpo today - 8dpo tomorrow almost time for us to test woo hoo!!!!! been going to the toilet non stop today and yesterday, really tired today but could be bcause i havent slept much the last few nights. fx chick!
when you testing?


----------



## ROSSLOUN

Hi!! Oh really, hopefully its our time for BFP's this month!! 

Af is due on Tuesday - 24th, I really had to stop myself buying a hpt today but I just knew its too early!! 

I am going to try hold off until next week! 

Today i've been fine, slept for 12 hrs last night! I did work late yesterday tho. 

I'm still getting the stitch feeling and a sort of pain very low down on the right side sometimes when i stand up too quick! Also checked CP today (don't really know much about it!) It feels high soft and closed, then i wiped the CM on toilet paper and it had a pink tinge to it?

Hoping its not the start of AF...

When are you testing??? 

x


----------



## wz585

i know im tempted to go out and buy one before work tonight! no point tho i think im out this month i had spotting this morning mixed with ewcm it looks pink. this afternoon i had some spotting on my underwear brown but could've started off red and just dried in. im dry so far, so i'll see how i get on tonight, hopefully it wont develop into anything.
im getting a stitch sort of feeling on my left and shooting pains in my pubic bone which is really annoying!! 
hope its not af :(
think i'll wait it out til next week and see what happens


----------



## Charliemarina

Hey there hun well its said that implantation is around 6 to 11dpo but i personally have experienced it at 4dpo , now i would have thought it was left over blood maybe from ov but on the same day i had a big temp dip (also due to implantation) so i knew for sure after my BFP thats what it was i tested at 8dpo it was neg but at 9dpo its was BFP so i say its defo possible. I made a joke earlier on another thread that i must have short tube's :rofl: as i have been preg 4 time's and 3 of them time's i got BFP before 10 to 11dpo


----------



## wz585

lol i wish i had short tubes!!! i want to know now :test:

im 8dpo today and have had a little more spotting on and off today - been spotting since 5/6 dpo and feeling like af might be coming but i think its way too early for her!! i ov'd late this month so it could just be one of those cycles and its just not my time! i'm getting all the signs tho!! 10dpo for me will be monday if af hasnt showed by then i'm going to test!!


----------



## TheOneInBlk

I know this is super old, but did anyone with these symptoms find out if they were pregnant?


----------

